# Windsheild Wiper Motor TOO FAST!



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of making my first FCG...
I hooked my windsheild wiper motor up to a 12v DC adapter, 1amp.

A few people suggested that I run this, but the motor is moving WAY too fast.... Around 60 RPM..

Can anyone tell me how to fix this? Maybe decreasing the amps, volts, or both?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

There should be a high speed pin and a low speed pin on the wiper.

Use the low speed.

if it is still too fast drop your voltage to 5V


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

bradbaum said:


> There should be a high speed pin and a low speed pin on the wiper.
> 
> Use the low speed.
> 
> if it is still too fast drop your voltage to 5V


lol, that is the low speed... Guess I'm dropping the voltage... How many amps should I run?


----------



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

And if THAT is still too fast you could try one of these....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-24V-...cessories_Remote_Controls&hash=item1e65c4d6b6


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

or you could get a cheap deer motor and counterweight it at the back.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

A wiper motor needs to run at 3 amps. That is what it pulls. If you lower the amps, you could hurt the motor. I have a monster guts motor and the high speed is maybe at 48 rpm. The low is around 20, which is still too fast for an FCG. If you lower the Voltage to 3.3 or 5 at most, on the low speed, you should get better results. Since you are messing with the speeds, I would suggest you go to an autoparts store and buy a mini inline fuse holder and mini fuses at 3amps. That way you can put that between your motor and powersource and if it ever spikes the amps due to malfuntioning, it will pop the fuse and you will not have a fire.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Use this DC motor speed controller. It connects easily between your power supply and the wiper motor and allows you to use all the torque of the wiper motor and any speed. It's small enough that I installed mine inside my ATX computer power supply box that runs my FCG.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

As suggested, the best solution is to use a DC motor speed control, a PWM type.
For an FCG you don't need much torque at all so a 5 or 6 volt wall wart at about 1 amp should work fine (the one on my FCG is 6 volts .750 amps.)


----------



## lostskeleton (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, use a DC motor controller, do not mess with lowering the voltage, it can cause some serious problems and you just can't move very much if you do it that way, and wasn't that the idea behind the wiper motor?


----------

